# Wal Mart manager has employees cleaning lot



## nightowl

The Wal Mart I have sweep since store opened eleven years ago is now sending the store employees out to clean lot.This started after I got the Dear John letter.Late last year the store manager tried to cut the number of sweeps from seven to three after a heated discussion and the intervention of his district manager the number of sweeps remained the same.When I heard USM had been fired I contacted store and was informed of this decision.This lot takes two hours a night to sweep so as you can guess it is getting pretty dirty.I have been sweeping for twenty five years and have had many of the same accounts just as long so I don' t think the quality of the work performed is an issue.Has any one heard of a situation like this?


----------



## Camden

My local WM is doing the same thing. I placed a bid but I never got a return call so I just figured I was too high. Oh well, there are a lot more places that need sweeping.


----------



## hickslawns

I am curious as to how this is going to work out. A little nervous too. I think corporate took USM's numbers, added $5 and sent it to their store managers telling them "This is where you should be." Maybe a bit of an exaggeration, but sort of what I am gathering from some different contractors I have spoken with. Time will tell.


----------



## shooters480

Don't know whats happening with your Wal Mart, but I do know that Wal Mart home office has a recommended price per sweep based on square footage. The prices I saw were in line with what USM thought was a fair price. I am guessing that Wal Mart is buying in to what killed any quality sweeping threw USM, prices to low to get a good job. We submitted prices with one of the, need two hours to clean it locations. When the store manager told us what home office wanted, we agreed to 45 minutes on the sight. Understanding that we would not be able to clean the entire lot, we needed to know which side he wanted cleaned. For what its worth, I spoke with an area manager with USM yesterday. I ask what happened with the Wal Mart contract. About 30 minutes into his reasons I told him he didn't have a clue and would prove it. So I ask if he knew how much it cost to operate a sweeper truck with a two man crew. The answer was he did not. I then ask how the hell could you bid prices on sweeping when you know nothing about it. The only way USM could have sunk any quicker would be if they had gone into the concrete business. Any way back to Wal Mart. Wal Mart Corp needs to get some accurate information on sweeping or they will be in the same boat USM talked them into. This may be why some stores are being forced to clean themselves.


----------



## hickslawns

Shooters- I am not terribly concerned on this one. In my experience, Walmart wants most bang for the buck just like you and I do. They also do not want to have a bad name. Word gets around good and bad. We all know bad news travels faster than good news. I don't honestly think WM wants to put anyone out of business. This is an image they have had to deal with for years and I think they are trying to work on it. This one might take a little time, but they will come to a fair middle ground between the contractors/store managers/corporate eventually. Just my opinion. I think corporate is taking numbers from some select stores which have come to tolerate 30-40min service for what is a 2hr job. They are then trying to impose these numbers on all stores. Some store managers will tolerate a "drive by sweeping" and others will not. Personally, I don't want to put my name on that kind of workmanship. I think there will be some concessions on both the store managers and the contractors, but I think it will work out over the long haul. Bottom line is you just can't do the same job in 30-40min what you used to do in 2hrs. It is simply apples and oranges in the difference of quality. One is thorough and the other is shoddy. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## shooters480

Phillip

I had a Wal Mart phone today asking if we could start his sweeping tonight, rather than June first. This is at our old price. He's telling me the sweeper & landscaper from usm have not been paid and have quit. Have you heard of any others?


----------



## hickslawns

We never missed a beat on two of our stores. Not sure what happened on the third one but they are 40min away. They have tried other contractors in the past and came back to us. We ARE more expensive, but they get what they pay for. Talked to another guy couple hours away and he said he retained his stores at a reduced rate. Higher than the "suggested rates" but only 2/3 what he was getting. The managers were told the service will not be the same level. He is only putting in 2/3 the time now. They understood and neither party likes it. At least he retained them. I know he won't be out on foot nearly as much as they were before. His managers are aware of this as well. Like me, he also said he hates putting his name on this job, but he didn't want to lose 100% of the work or let anyone else get their foot in the door. I doubt he plows them with the same concessions. Too much liability involved with reducing the snow service by 1/3. Good luck guys!


----------



## shooters480

Phillip

Had a second one phone today asking could we start tonight. Again this is at our old price. They said current vendor wasn't getting paid and wasn't coming back. LOL Six more to start May 31, but with store managers authorization only. But then the dear john letters were signed by them as well. Things are looking up in N.C.

Mike


----------



## hickslawns

Sounds great Mike! We are just keeping our noses to the grindstone, trying to keep our costs and debt low, and making decisions expecting some more curve balls and changeups to be thrown at us. I don't need a home run every time I go to the plate. I just want to keep from striking out. We have a new store opening June 1. We were contacted this week and told we would be sweeping there. I offered the same rates i had at the other stores. I have worked for the store manager when he was a co-mgr at another store. He knows what he can expect. His co-mgr has worked with us at two other stores. This will be the third store I have worked at with his co-mgr. I think if they know what they are getting for their money and know you aren't out trying to make a quick buck, then they are more than willing to hire you. Now let's hope corporate doesn't throw us that inside curveball and we can just run our businesses without worrying about what changes are coming next month. I sure don't want hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of equipment to sit idle. I have a long way to retirement at the prices we do them for now. Any lower and I might as well fill out a job application somewhere. Wonder if they need anymore greeters? lol


----------



## YardMedic

With wal mart having organized labor, I'm surprised their union allowed this change of working conditions for employees. I bet it won't be long before you're back sweeping your wal mart! Good luck!!


----------



## cranky1111

Got all of mine back, same price , then packaged it and sold it ... Done sweeping !


----------



## whsiii2000

Anyone heard new lot sweeping prices for wal mart? The hired Merit service to handle all contracts. Think USM is back under different name!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## born2farm

Merit is the old Lipinski, not USM


----------



## whsiii2000

Might ad well be prices are same.


----------

